# Three weeks in Avril



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

If you ants spend some time studying this spreadsheet you can learn a lot. Now what are some of the first things you notice?

Wednesday 10-Apr 2:27 PM UberX $3.49

Wednesday 10-Apr 2:38 PM UberX $7.85

Wednesday 10-Apr 2:46 PM UberX $3.05

Wednesday 10-Apr 3:02 PM UberX $5.26

Wednesday 10-Apr 3:19 PM UberX $16.32

Wednesday 10-Apr 3:47 PM UberX $21.70

Wednesday 10-Apr 4:47 PM Select $37.03

Wednesday 10-Apr 5:16 PM UberX $4.27

Wednesday 10-Apr 5:30 PM UberX $4.10

Wednesday 10-Apr 5:49 PM UberX $2.86

Wednesday 10-Apr 5:54 PM UberX $10.92

Wednesday 10-Apr 6:18 PM UberX $2.86

Wednesday 10-Apr 6:59 PM UberX $3.12

Wednesday 10-Apr 7:08 PM UberX $3.32

Wednesday 10-Apr 7:22 PM UberX $4.91

Wednesday 10-Apr 7:38 PM UberX $2.92

Wednesday 10-Apr 7:58 PM UberX $5.40

Wednesday 10-Apr 8:12 PM UberX $2.86

Wednesday 10-Apr 8:17 PM VIP $4.13

Wednesday 10-Apr 8:37 PM UberX $6.51

Wednesday 10-Apr 8:53 PM UberX $3.29

Wednesday 10-Apr 9:04 PM UberX $6.86

Wednesday 10-Apr 9:07 PM Select $7.89

Wednesday 10-Apr 9:22 PM UberX $2.85

Wednesday 10-Apr 9:25 PM Select $7.99

Wednesday 10-Apr 9:39 PM Select $35.02

Wednesday 10-Apr 10:43 PM Select $25.62

Wednesday 10-Apr 11:05 PM UberX $10.51

Wednesday 10-Apr 11:32 PM UberX $3.31

Wednesday 10-Apr 11:55 PM UberX $7.98

Thursday 11-Apr 12:07 AM UberX $5.02

Thursday 11-Apr 12:21 AM UberX $16.92

Thursday 11-Apr 12:49 AM UberX $11.80

Thursday 11-Apr 1:23 AM UberX $25.76

Thursday 11-Apr 1:50 AM UberX $4.25

Thursday 11-Apr 2:06 AM UberX $12.81

Thursday 11-Apr 2:33 AM UberX $9.70

Thursday 11-Apr 2:53 PM UberX $7.77

Thursday 11-Apr 3:17 PM UberX $8.32

Thursday 11-Apr 3:38 PM UberX $21.52

Thursday 11-Apr 4:09 PM UberX $28.13

Thursday 11-Apr 5:02 PM UberX $10.26

Thursday 11-Apr 5:39 PM UberX $3.32

Thursday 11-Apr 5:47 PM UberX $2.85

Thursday 11-Apr 6:05 PM UberX $3.26

Thursday 11-Apr 6:35 PM UberX $8.60

Thursday 11-Apr 6:43 PM UberX $7.20

Thursday 11-Apr 7:01 PM UberX $2.85

Thursday 11-Apr 7:16 PM UberX $3.15

Thursday 11-Apr 7:30 PM UberX $14.64

Thursday 11-Apr 7:58 PM UberX $3.75

Thursday 11-Apr 9:37 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 11-Apr 9:50 PM UberX $22.47

Thursday 11-Apr 11:04 PM UberX $3.75

Thursday 11-Apr 11:14 PM Select $10.23

Thursday 11-Apr 11:24 PM UberX $3.01

Thursday 11-Apr 11:37 PM UberX $3.51

Thursday 11-Apr 11:48 PM UberX $3.57

Friday 12-Apr 12:05 AM UberX $3.58

Friday 2-Apr 12:18 AM UberX $4.46

Friday 2-Apr 12:34 AM UberX $3.60

Friday 12-Apr 12:45 AM UberX $2.85

Friday 12-Apr 12:49 AM UberX $3.05

Friday 12-Apr 1:05 AM UberX $4.70

Friday 12-Apr 1:19 AM UberX $4.86

Friday 12-Apr 1:30 AM UberX $3.37

Friday 12-Apr 1:44 AM UberX $10.00

Friday 12-Apr 2:18 AM UberX $8.53

Friday 12-Apr 3:36 PM Select $9.52

Friday 12-Apr 3:49 PM UberX $8.14

Friday 12-Apr 4:13 PM UberX $11.82

Friday 12-Apr 4:46 PM UberX $9.14

Friday 12-Apr 4:55 PM UberX $10.00

Friday 12-Apr 5:22 PM UberX $7.17

Friday 12-Apr 6:00 PM UberX $7.70

Friday 12-Apr 6:16 PM UberX $7.25

Saturday 13-Apr 1:36 PM UberX $8.35

Saturday 13-Apr 1:45 PM UberX $9.05

Saturday 13-Apr 2:08 PM UberX $10.63

Saturday 13-Apr 2:28 PM UberX $21.32

Saturday 13-Apr 5:26 PM UberX $6.13

Saturday 13-Apr 5:38 PM UberX $3.75

Saturday 13-Apr 5:41 PM UberX $5.79

Saturday 13-Apr 5:56 PM UberX $17.71

Saturday 13-Apr 6:22 PM UberX $8.59

Saturday 13-Apr 6:35 PM UberX $5.35

Saturday 13-Apr 6:43 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 13-Apr 6:51 PM UberX $3.81

Saturday 13-Apr 7:03 PM UberX $8.66

Saturday 13-Apr 7:32 PM UberX $8.11

Saturday 13-Apr 7:37 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 13-Apr 7:39 PM UberX $6.33

Saturday 13-Apr 7:53 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 13-Apr 8:00 PM UberX $3.85

Saturday 13-Apr 8:07 PM UberX $9.86

Saturday 13-Apr 8:21 PM UberX $4.69

Saturday 13-Apr 8:33 PM VIP $9.99

Saturday 13-Apr 8:54 PM UberX $4.35

Saturday 13-Apr 9:05 PM UberX $6.45

Saturday 13-Apr 9:18 PM UberX $3.75

Saturday 13-Apr 9:24 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 13-Apr 9:35 PM UberX $14.69

Saturday 13-Apr 9:54 PM UberX $7.94

Saturday 13-Apr 10:27 PM UberX $10.99

Saturday 13-Apr 10:39 PM UberX $8.36

Saturday 13-Apr 10:46 PM UberX $11.36

Saturday 13-Apr 10:56 PM UberX $30.84

Saturday 13-Apr 11:26 PM UberX $16.59

Saturday 13-Apr 11:41 PM UberX $5.72

Sunday 14-Apr 12:13 AM UberX $14.62

Sunday 14-Apr 12:30 AM UberX $11.51

Sunday 14-Apr 12:42 AM UberX $3.75

Sunday 14-Apr 2:02 AM UberX $14.21

Sunday 14-Apr 2:18 AM UberX $6.70

Sunday 14-Apr 2:49 AM UberX $5.14

Sunday 14-Apr 2:54 AM UberX $8.17

Sunday 14-Apr 4:05 AM UberX $20.42

Sunday 14-Apr 4:28 AM UberX $6.86

Sunday 14-Apr 4:38 AM UberX $34.85

Sunday 14-Apr 7:22 PM UberX $28.74

Sunday 14-Apr 7:59 PM UberX $21.18

Sunday 14-Apr 8:44 PM UberX $10.36

Sunday 14-Apr 8:54 PM UberX $8.17

Sunday 14-Apr 9:10 PM UberX $7.86

Sunday 14-Apr 9:22 PM UberX $8.89

Sunday 14-Apr 9:33 PM UberX $8.16

Sunday 14-Apr 9:56 PM UberX $10.60

Sunday 14-Apr 10:07 PM UberX $4.86

Sunday 14-Apr 10:24 PM UberX $18.36

Sunday 14-Apr 11:04 PM UberX $20.33

Sunday 14-Apr 11:57 PM UberX $12.09

Sunday 14-Apr 11:57 PM UberX $12.09

Monday 15-Apr 12:23 AM UberX $25.03

Monday 15-Apr 1:10 AM UberX $20.02

Monday 15-Apr 1:59 AM UberX $6.85

Monday 15-Apr 2:06 AM UberX $2.86

Monday 15-Apr 2:16 AM UberX $4.35

Monday 15-Apr 2:44 AM UberX $9.91

Monday 15-Apr 3:01 AM UberX $9.46

Monday 15-Apr 3:55 AM UberX $23.27

Monday 15-Apr 4:42 AM UberX $22.54

Tuesday 16-Apr 4:58 PM UberX $7.06

Tuesday 16-Apr 5:21 PM UberX $9.76

Tuesday 16-Apr 5:42 PM UberX $7.70

Tuesday 16-Apr 6:18 PM UberX $3.14

Tuesday 16-Apr 6:30 PM UberX $10.19

Tuesday 16-Apr 7:09 PM UberX $4.85

Tuesday 16-Apr 7:19 PM UberX $5.14

Tuesday 16-Apr 7:53 PM Select $6.57

Tuesday 16-Apr 8:02 PM VIP $5.09

Tuesday 16-Apr 8:26 PM VIP $2.86

Tuesday 16-Apr 8:47 PM UberX $2.85

Tuesday 16-Apr 9:21 PM UberX $4.85

Tuesday 16-Apr 9:35 PM UberX $3.97

Tuesday 16-Apr 9:56 PM UberX $8.09

Tuesday 16-Apr 10:27 PM UberX $2.86

Tuesday 16-Apr 10:32 PM UberX $2.85

Tuesday 16-Apr 10:44 PM Select $38.76

Tuesday 16-Apr 11:11 PM UberX $3.75

Tuesday 16-Apr 11:30 PM UberX $3.97

Tuesday 16-Apr 11:34 PM UberX $9.15

Tuesday 16-Apr 11:50 PM UberX $11.12

Wednesday 17-Apr 12:46 AM UberX $2.86

Wednesday 17-Apr 12:56 AM UberX $3.05

Wednesday 17-Apr 1:08 AM UberX $13.13

Wednesday 17-Apr 3:20 AM UberX $7.01

Wednesday 17-Apr 3:44 AM Select $34.87

Wednesday 17-Apr 3:20 PM Select $23.03

Wednesday 17-Apr 3:44 PM UberX $17.44

Wednesday 17-Apr 4:12 PM UberX $24.10

Wednesday 17-Apr 5:03 PM UberX $17.35

Wednesday 17-Apr 5:37 PM UberX $2.85

Wednesday 17-Apr 5:48 PM UberX $13.07

Wednesday 17-Apr 6:18 PM UberX $6.34

Thursday 18-Apr 3:45 PM UberX $6.61

Thursday 18-Apr 3:55 PM UberX $8.79

Thursday 18-Apr 4:15 PM UberX $6.47

Thursday 18-Apr 4:29 PM UberX $4.20

Thursday 18-Apr 4:42 PM UberX $7.18

Thursday 18-Apr 4:58 PM UberX $4.04

Thursday 18-Apr 5:15 PM UberX $3.85

Thursday 18-Apr 5:21 PM UberX $15.25

Thursday 18-Apr 7:06 PM UberX $7.86

Thursday 18-Apr 7:14 PM UberX $15.77

Thursday 18-Apr 7:42 PM UberX $4.85

Thursday 18-Apr 8:01 PM UberX $15.12

Thursday 18-Apr 8:35 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 18-Apr 8:57 PM UberX $8.27

Thursday 18-Apr 9:10 PM Select $8.82

Thursday 18-Apr 9:31 PM UberX $8.38

Thursday 18-Apr 9:47 PM UberX $6.84

Thursday 18-Apr 9:57 PM UberX $7.53

Thursday 18-Apr 10:09 PM UberX $19.08

Friday 19-Apr 1:07 AM UberX $9.99

Friday 19-Apr 1:32 AM UberX $10.36

Friday 19-Apr 1:37 AM UberX $5.35

Friday 19-Apr 1:46 AM UberX $9.37

Friday 19-Apr 1:54 AM UberX $10.07

Friday 19-Apr 2:12 AM UberX $7.52

Friday 19-Apr 2:43 AM UberX $8.40

Friday 19-Apr 3:02 AM VIP $2.86

Friday 19-Apr 3:20 AM UberX $25.57

Friday 19-Apr 4:08 AM UberX $19.04

Friday 19-Apr 4:50 AM UberX $24.08

Friday 19-Apr 5:23 AM UberX $25.54

Friday 19-Apr 2:22 PM UberX $3.86

Friday 19-Apr 2:35 PM UberX $6.45

Friday 19-Apr 3:01 PM UberX $6.04

Friday 19-Apr 3:20 PM UberX $9.89

Friday 19-Apr 3:56 PM UberX $11.86

Friday 19-Apr 4:23 PM UberX $20.37

Friday 19-Apr 7:23 PM UberX $23.58

Friday 19-Apr 7:51 PM UberX $23.04

Friday 19-Apr 8:22 PM UberX $13.38

Friday 19-Apr 8:42 PM UberX $7.72

Friday 19-Apr 9:19 PM UberX $2.87

Friday 19-Apr 9:24 PM UberX $5.05

Friday 19-Apr 9:34 PM UberX $2.85

Friday 19-Apr 9:43 PM UberX $6.56

Friday 19-Apr 9:55 PM UberX $3.86

Friday 19-Apr 10:10 PM Select $15.76

Friday 19-Apr 10:22 PM UberX $6.42

Friday 19-Apr 10:38 PM UberX $2.86

Friday 19-Apr 10:46 PM UberX $8.29

Friday 19-Apr 11:01 PM VIP $6.04

Friday 19-Apr 11:14 PM UberX $15.90

Friday 19-Apr 11:26 PM UberX $2.85

Friday 19-Apr 11:37 PM UberX $3.40

Friday 1 9-Apr 11:46 PM UberX $4.62

Saturday 20-Apr 12:02 AM UberX $2.85

Saturday 20-Apr 12:09 AM UberX $3.80

Saturday 20-Apr 12:31 AM UberX $4.83

Saturday 20-Apr 12:44 AM UberX $2.86

Saturday 20-Apr 12:53 AM UberX $3.43

Saturday 20-Apr 2:05 AM UberX $8.68

Saturday 20-Apr 2:23 AM UberX $37.50

Saturday 20-Apr 3:15 AM UberX $3.75

Saturday 20-Apr 2:46 PM UberX $27.48

Saturday 20-Apr 3:33 PM UberX $3.80

Saturday 20-Apr 4:19 PM UberX $5.07

Saturday 20-Apr 4:37 PM UberX $10.17

Saturday 20-Apr 5:04 PM UberX $14.62

Saturday 20-Apr 5:31 PM UberX $4.27

Saturday 20-Apr 5:41 PM UberX $10.58

Saturday 20-Apr 6:47 PM UberX $4.86

Saturday 20-Apr 6:59 PM UberX $3.54

Saturday 20-Apr 7:17 PM Select $11.22

Saturday 20-Apr 7:40 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 20-Apr 7:46 PM UberX $3.75

Saturday 20-Apr 8:01 PM VIP $2.85

Saturday 20-Apr 8:15 PM UberX $4.45

Saturday 20-Apr 8:32 PM UberX $4.65

Saturday 20-Apr 8:51 PM UberX $15.09

Saturday 20-Apr 9:38 PM UberX $9.03

Saturday 20-Apr 9:50 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 20-Apr 10:03 PM UberX $7.85

Saturday 20-Apr 10:13 PM Select $7.81

Saturday 20-Apr 10:22 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 20-Apr 10:34 PM UberX $3.74

Saturday 20-Apr 10:46 PM UberX $3.75

Saturday 20-Apr 10:53 PM UberX $2.86

Saturday 20-Apr 11:00 PM UberX $7.61

Saturday 20-Apr 11:28 PM UberX $5.44

Saturday 20-Apr 11:50 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 20-Apr 11:50 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 20-Apr 11:58 PM UberX $12.47

Sunday 21-Apr 2:01 AM UberX $8.00

Sunday 21-Apr 2:20 AM UberX $18.99

Sunday 21-Apr 2:58 AM UberX $9.22

Sunday 21-Apr 3:50 AM UberX $32.02

Sunday 21-Apr 4:35 AM UberX $36.31

Sunday 21-Apr 2:59 PM UberX $5.41

Sunday 21-Apr 3:22 PM UberX $4.74

Sunday 21-Apr 3:34 PM UberX $2.85

Sunday 21-Apr 3:44 PM UberX $4.11

Sunday 21-Apr 3:50 PM UberX $24.88

Sunday 21-Apr 4:43 PM UberX $15.69

Sunday 21-Apr 5:04 PM UberX $17.65

Sunday 21-Apr 5:34 PM UberX $4.34

Sunday 21-Apr 5:34 PM UberX $4.34

Wednesday 24-Apr 3:37 PM UberX $22.14

Wednesday 24-Apr 4:10 PM UberX $16.42

Wednesday 24-Apr 4:35 PM UberX $9.30

Wednesday 24-Apr 5:07 PM UberX $4.44

Wednesday 24-Apr 5:29 PM UberX $11.13

Wednesday 24-Apr 5:54 PM UberX $4.73

Wednesday 24-Apr 7:23 PM UberX $4.50

Wednesday 24-Apr 7:35 PM UberX $6.34

Wednesday 24-Apr 7:51 PM UberX $3.61

Wednesday 24-Apr 8:10 PM UberX $4.85

Wednesday 24-Apr 8:19 PM UberX $6.25

Wednesday 24-Apr 8:38 PM UberX $3.12

Wednesday 24-Apr 9:01 PM UberX $5.33

Wednesday 24-Apr 9:12 PM UberX $7.21

Wednesday 24-Apr 9:39 PM UberX $4.24

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:02 PM UberX $3.12

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:09 PM UberX $8.58

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:20 PM UberX $4.86

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:26 PM UberX $3.00

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:38 PM UberX $3.20

Wednesday 24-Apr 10:53 PM UberX $8.38

Wednesday 24-Apr 11:23 PM UberX $12.19

Thursday 25-Apr 2:45 PM UberX $12.83

Thursday 25-Apr 3:28 PM UberX $7.86

Thursday 25-Apr 3:36 PM UberX $11.88

Thursday 25-Apr 4:01 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 25-Apr 4:04 PM UberX $12.70

Thursday 25-Apr 4:47 PM UberX $6.88

Thursday 25-Apr 5:27 PM UberX $7.33

Thursday 25-Apr 5:59 PM UberX $12.21

Thursday 25-Apr 6:14 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 25-Apr 6:32 PM UberX $4.27

Thursday 25-Apr 6:54 PM UberX $6.38

Thursday 25-Apr 7:12 PM UberX $2.85

Thursday 25-Apr 7:22 PM UberX $10.12

Thursday 25-Apr 8:08 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 25-Apr 8:16 PM UberX $2.85

Thursday 25-Apr 8:22 PM UberX $6.91

Thursday 25-Apr 8:42 PM UberX $6.67

Thursday 25-Apr 10:31 PM UberX $2.86

Thursday 25-Apr 10:49 PM UberX $12.00

Thursday 25-Apr 11:10 PM UberX $4.64

Thursday 25-Apr 11:27 PM UberX $3.08

Thursday 25-Apr 11:34 PM UberX $5.61

Thursday 25-Apr 11:53 PM UberX $5.45

Friday 26-Apr 12:05 AM UberX $5.00

Friday 26-Apr 12:15 AM UberX $2.85

Friday 26-Apr 12:19 AM UberX $2.86

Friday 26-Apr 12:32 AM UberX $3.44

Friday 26-Apr 12:45 AM UberX $7.95

Friday 26-Apr 1:02 AM UberX $4.57

Friday 26-Apr 1:17 AM UberX $6.06

Friday 26-Apr 1:29 AM UberX $3.10

Friday 26-Apr 1:46 AM UberX $3.48

Friday 26-Apr 1:57 AM UberX $3.37

Friday 26-Apr 2:08 AM UberX $7.81

Friday 26-Apr 2:25 AM UberX $5.74

Friday 26-Apr 3:09 AM UberX $8.64

Friday 26-Apr 4:02 PM UberX $15.35

Friday 26-Apr 4:17 PM UberX $13.15

Friday 26-Apr 4:42 PM UberX $22.27

Friday 26-Apr 5:36 PM UberX $3.55

Friday 26-Apr 5:49 PM UberX $4.60

Friday 26-Apr 5:57 PM UberX $9.25

Friday 26-Apr 6:12 PM UberX $5.24

Friday 26-Apr 6:29 PM UberX $7.91

Friday 26-Apr 6:48 PM UberX $3.85

Friday 26-Apr 6:57 PM UberX $2.86

Friday 26-Apr 7:08 PM UberX $2.90

Friday 26-Apr 7:16 PM UberX $4.74

Friday 26-Apr 7:35 PM UberX $8.67

Friday 26-Apr 7:46 PM UberX $9.06

Friday 26-Apr 8:32 PM Select $5.64

Friday 26-Apr 8:45 PM UberX $3.47

Friday 26-Apr 9:01 PM UberX $3.11

Friday 26-Apr 9:15 PM UberX $8.55

Friday 26-Apr 9:43 PM Select $13.44

Friday 26-Apr 10:18 PM UberX $3.55

Friday 26-Apr 10:29 PM UberX $5.07

Friday 26-Apr 10:43 PM UberX $4.75

Friday 26-Apr 11:00 PM UberX $8.53

Friday 26-Apr 11:26 PM UberX $2.86

Friday 26-Apr 11:29 PM UberX $3.86

Friday 26-Apr 11:40 PM UberX $5.25

Friday 26-Apr 11:49 PM UberX $6.23

Saturday 27-Apr 12:09 AM UberX $2.85

Saturday 27-Apr 12:20 AM UberX $18.12

Saturday 27-Apr 2:07 AM UberX $6.60

Saturday 27-Apr 2:22 AM UberX $8.96

Saturday 27-Apr 2:28 AM UberX $5.85

Saturday 27-Apr 2:37 AM UberX $6.15

Saturday 27-Apr 3:12 AM UberX $11.96

Saturday 27-Apr 4:02 AM UberX $8.39

Saturday 27-Apr 4:25 AM UberX $4.40

Saturday 27-Apr 4:48 AM UberX $3.49

Saturday 27-Apr 4:59 AM UberX $18.74

Saturday 27-Apr 5:37 AM UberX $5.82

Saturday 27-Apr 4:28 PM VIP $6.77

Saturday 27-Apr 4:44 PM UberX $4.45

Saturday 27-Apr 4:57 PM UberX $5.65

Saturday 27-Apr 5:17 PM UberX $7.16

Saturday 27-Apr 5:51 PM UberX $2.86

Saturday 27-Apr 6:02 PM UberX $5.58

Saturday 27-Apr 6:18 PM UberX $8.90

Saturday 27-Apr 6:31 PM UberX $6.19

Saturday 27-Apr 6:45 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 27-Apr 7:06 PM UberX $9.95

Saturday 27-Apr 7:26 PM UberX $3.03

Saturday 27-Apr 7:36 PM UberX $5.64

Saturday 27-Apr 7:58 PM UberX $2.86

Saturday 27-Apr 8:03 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 27-Apr 8:09 PM UberX $3.32

Saturday 27-Apr 8:26 PM UberX $4.85

Saturday 27-Apr 8:31 PM UberX $6.85

Saturday 27-Apr 8:44 PM VIP $2.85

Saturday 27-Apr 8:51 PM UberX $2.86

Saturday 27-Apr 8:58 PM UberX $3.10

Saturday 27-Apr 9:05 PM UberX $8.37

Saturday 27-Apr 9:26 PM UberX $13.32

Saturday 27-Apr 10:19 PM UberX $2.85

Saturday 27-Apr 10:28 PM UberX $3.12

Saturday 27-Apr 10:37 PM UberX $8.31

Saturday 27-Apr 10:51 PM UberX $11.87

Saturday 27-Apr 11:28 PM UberX $12.36

Saturday 27-Apr 11:42 PM UberX $7.95

Sunday 28-Apr 12:06 AM UberX $12.80

Sunday 28-Apr 12:22 AM UberX $10.08

Sunday 28-Apr 12:44 AM UberX $8.41

Sunday 28-Apr 1:02 AM UberX $2.85

Sunday 28-Apr 1:08 AM UberX $2.86

Sunday 28-Apr 2:05 AM UberX $10.96

Sunday 28-Apr 2:25 AM UberX $3.75

Sunday 28-Apr 2:36 AM Select $10.77

Sunday 28-Apr 2:44 AM UberX $4.85

Sunday 28-Apr 2:52 AM UberX $3.69

Sunday 28-Apr 3:04 AM UberX $7.29

Sunday 28-Apr 3:19 AM UberX $9.26

Sunday 28-Apr 3:50 AM UberX $8.22

Sunday 28-Apr 4:07 AM UberX $8.37

Sunday 28-Apr 4:38 AM UberX $11.79

Sunday 28-Apr 4:55 AM UberX $25.98

Sunday 28-Apr 5:38 AM VIP $9.68

Sunday 28-Apr 4:23 PM UberX $2.85

Sunday 28-Apr 4:26 PM UberX $13.47

Sunday 28-Apr 5:01 PM UberX $17.22

Sunday 28-Apr 5:31 PM Select $9.78

Sunday 28-Apr 5:40 PM UberX $10.00

Sunday 28-Apr 5:56 PM UberX $4.18

Sunday 28-Apr 6:19 PM UberX $11.29

Sunday 28-Apr 6:38 PM UberX $10.04

Sunday 28-Apr 6:58 PM UberX $3.32

Sunday 28-Apr 7:12 PM UberX $11.20

Sunday 28-Apr 7:52 PM UberX $2.86

Sunday 28-Apr 7:57 PM UberX $14.28

Sunday 28-Apr 8:19 PM UberX $3.75

Sunday 28-Apr 8:45 PM UberX $6.91

Sunday 28-Apr 8:58 PM UberX $2.86

Sunday 28-Apr 9:12 PM UberX $7.25


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome. I think numbers are cool


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Umm...Working 80-90 hours per week?

What market / city?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

That your car has a lot of miles


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

It looks like you have no down time whatsoever between calls


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Galveston said:


> It looks like you have no down time whatsoever between calls


Jackpot


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If you ants spend some time studying this spreadsheet you can learn a lot. Now what are some of the first things you notice?
> 
> Wednesday 10-Apr 2:27 PM UberX $3.49
> 
> ...


Nimbers
Werdz
Daze








FULL METAL JACKET



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Jackpot


Upgrade.
Buy a black spot.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nimbers
> Werdz
> Daze
> View attachment 406015
> ...


You need to get Roman for your peyronie's disease (424) 347-6299


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need to get Roman for your peyronie's disease (424) 347-6299


Straight, long and hard, son.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

First thing I noticed.... Was you wasted alot of board space with more meaningless drivel... But hey that's just me...



Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need to get Roman for your peyronie's disease (424) 347-6299


Ahhh he has the disease too.... I knew your mom was sleeping around on me... Now I know who with...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You have no personal life.

Is there a Brothal nearby ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You have no personal life. Is there a Brothal nearby ?


Is that being directed towards me or @Dekero? Truth is that it probably works for the both of us so that's cool. But yea regarding the brothels that you mentioned; it's funny because I was just talking on another thread today about how backpage.com got raided by the feds and that was your modern day brothel basically. The only time I boned a hooker though is when I was in Dubai and I met these two Russians at the Grand Hyatt that were cousins but were for all practical purposes twins and I couldn't say no to that.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Now what are some of the first things you notice?


you waste a lot of time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve noticed you have too much time on your hands to create this long list, and you’re in a great market.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

What up people I'm thinking about committing to a massive data project today where by I build a spreadsheet containing every single one of my 8,099 Uber trips each on it's own row. To be clear we are talking about a spreadsheet with 8,099 rows not including headers and maybe like 20 columns. I don't know man should I do it?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

“Three weeks in Avril” sounds like pornographic film title 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

somebody has a huge need for never ending attention.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Three weeks in Avril" sounds like pornographic film title &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What up people I'm thinking about committing to a massive data project today where by I build a spreadsheet containing every single one of my 8,099 Uber trips each on it's own row. To be clear we are talking about a spreadsheet with 8,099 rows not including headers and maybe like 20 columns. I don't know man should I do it?


Have fun with that. I'd rather see a Fat Baby Is Back or your cat drinking out of the toilet video.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Have fun with that. I'd rather see a Fat Baby Is Back or your cat drinking out of the toilet video.


Yup.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You need to get Roman for your peyronie's disease (424) 347-6299


Why does the bend make it painful for you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> "Three weeks in Avril" sounds like pornographic film title &#128514;


Hey my second cousin once removed's wife is named Avril. But she's in her 80s, so...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

My exwife is Avril. Not going there.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If you ants spend some time studying this spreadsheet you can learn a lot. Now what are some of the first things you notice?
> 
> Wednesday 10-Apr 2:27 PM UberX $3.49
> 
> ...


How much addy's have you taken.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> somebody has a huge need for never ending attention.


Let me send you a hooker for the weekend. I will pay for it and the board will be thanking me.
Man you have so much time


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let me send you a hooker for the weekend. I will pay for it and the board will be thanking me.
> Man you have so much time


With crabs or are you springing for the good stuff here?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let me send you a hooker for the weekend. I will pay for it and the board will be thanking me.
> Man you have so much time


Now you got my imagination running wild.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If you ants spend some time studying this spreadsheet you can learn a lot. Now what are some of the first things you notice?
> 
> Wednesday 10-Apr 2:27 PM UberX $3.49
> 
> ...


That is good money. Good for you. Where do you drive?



VanGuy said:


> With crabs or are you springing for the good stuff here?


No, only the best. The deluxe package. A weekend is like 3000$. I know someone who could use the money. She was a lady of the night in Russia but now is divorced from her old husband and she is my neighbor. She is funny and looks amazing for her age.



peteyvavs said:


> Now you got my imagination running wild.


I have high respect for hookers. Do it well and save money is my motto .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let me send you a hooker for the weekend. I will pay for it and the board will be thanking me.
> Man you have so much time


Is this what The Queen does for people who have too much free time and post a lot here?

Hey Ian, hold my beer.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Is this what The Queen does for people who have too much free time and post a lot here?
> 
> Hey Ian, hold my beer.


Russian lady is going to get around if that's the case.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Man you have so much time


did u fall down and hit you head prior to replying? Maybe you are thread lost?
&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> . The only time I boned a hooker though is when I was in Dubai and I met these two Russians at the Grand Hyatt that were cousins but were for all practical purposes twins and I couldn't say no to that.


What did the hookers say when they saw your Uber LED c*ckring?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> Awesome. I think numbers are cool


But
How many Paragraps Was That !?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 406220


----------

